
Medical device jailbreak enables BiPAP capabilities in AirSense 10 - MobileVet
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/04/firmware-jailbreak-lets-low-cost-medical-devices-act-like-ventilators/
======
MobileVet
In an age where most people are doing anything they can to help, it is curious
that the manufacturer specifically stated this isn’t possible without
‘significant rework’

[https://www.resmed.com/en-us/covid-19/](https://www.resmed.com/en-
us/covid-19/)

Maybe it is my startup background, but a weekend of reflashing devices seems
pretty straightforward.

Even if the devices failed after a couple weeks due to use outside designed
conditions it could get us through the peak or until more could be built.

------
MobileVet
Here is the raw blog post announcing the discovery.
[https://airbreak.dev/](https://airbreak.dev/)

